
Boeing Chief to Families of Crash Victims: 'We Are Sorry, Deeply and Truly' - thereare5lights
https://www.npr.org/2019/10/29/774345348/boeing-chief-to-families-of-crash-victims-we-are-sorry-deeply-and-truly
======
Porthos9K
Nothing says, "I'm sorry," like an immediate and public resignation.

